# A Solution to My Shop Space Issues



## CalgaryPT (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## YYCHM (Oct 9, 2021)

Solution to an entire metal working shop to be found here

Stuart Shaping Machine Unmachined (stuartmodels.com)

Shaper, lathe, planer.


----------



## combustable herbage (Oct 9, 2021)

If they have a Bridgeport I can carry down the stairs I'm in


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 9, 2021)

There was a mini BP kit offered until the early 80s, I think...


----------



## YotaBota (Oct 9, 2021)

This one even has a light. The detailing on some of these tiny machines is wild.


----------



## Brent H (Oct 9, 2021)

@YotaBota - still too big.  If I had that then I need another tool box - alas ….


----------



## YotaBota (Oct 9, 2021)

Brent H said:


> still too big.


nobody's ever told me that before,,,lol


----------



## Brent H (Oct 9, 2021)

@YotaBota 



> nobody's ever told me that before,,,lol



outside of prison, it is rare to hear ….


----------



## combustable herbage (Oct 10, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> This one even has a light. The detailing on some of these tiny machines is wild.
> 
> Amazing piece the detail is incredible.  I wouldn't have imagined there were small versions, I guess another rabbit hole to go down someday.


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 10, 2021)

He built it from scratch -- no castings whatsoever!  The knee is a weldment.  What great work!  - He's actually built 2: one in 1/14 scale and one in 1/8 scale... brilliant.

Also Paul Hamler built one, but I can't find any pictures of it.


----------



## eotrfish (Oct 10, 2021)

I came across this Miniature Hardinge at a model engineering show awhile back.

Fully functional - made by Bill Huxhold.











Note the 1" ruler sitting on the compound by the tool holder.


----------



## PeterT (Oct 10, 2021)

Nice. I remember the name from Craftsmanship museum.
https://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/Huxhold.htm
It sure would be interesting to see the parts making & assembly of miniatures like that.


----------



## eotrfish (Oct 10, 2021)

A collection of machine tool models made from commercial kits…




Including a shaper for Craig


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 10, 2021)

eotrfish said:


> A collection of machine tool models made from commercial kits



Are those yours?  Are they Stuart Models?


----------



## eotrfish (Oct 10, 2021)

Not mine - just a collection I came across at a model engineering meeting about 20 years ago.  I have no idea who made / sold the kits.


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 11, 2021)

beautiful!


----------



## CWelkie (Oct 11, 2021)

I think those are PM Research models ... at least the display matches the one on their website:

https://www.pmmodelengines.com/product-category/machine-tools/machine-models/


----------

